# Question about American Line slip on silicone tires,



## KofordSmoke459 (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember buying these for a few of my cars many years ago when I was first playing around with HO (racing 1/24 full time). They're still available and seemed good, but how do they compare to SuperTires and Wizzard PVTs? The one thing that puts me off about SuperTires is the completely square outside corner/edge. The American Line tires have a nice rounded outer edge. This is all for super stock/modified level cars I'm running.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got some of those tires still in the pack. I like em because they are soft and low profile.
The ones that I like better though, are the ones that have the lines on the sides like the stock tires do.

Rich


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

pix??


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

KofordSmoke459 said:


> The one thing that puts me off about SuperTires is the completely square outside corner/edge. This is all for super stock/modified level cars I'm running.


Just an FYI, SuperTires can be sanded with no ill effects. I agree that the squared edges sometimes cause a bump ride and I will not hesitate to round out the edges on them. 

The Wizzard PVT tires are also very good.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think pvt tires are the best


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*PVT for me*

PVT one of the best value and grippy slip on tire.










T-Jet Silicone Tires










Tuffs and new JL 500 and AW cars










Indy, Dune Buggy, Hot Rod tires.










.400 PVT tuffs tires mounted on double flange aluminum wheels

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

